# 3 tanks, 1 stand!



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my new (refurbished) 3 tank stand.. No fish in it yet. For the top , (11.5) Golden Wonder Killie, and some type of Rainbow? (suggestions welcome, have the Golden Wonders already. For the middle (30ish) Similis Colony (just got 6). For the Bottom (75) Yellow Lab, Copadichromis Borleyi, Giant Demasoni, and a few male Peacocks, unless they mess with my breeding groups. I'll post more as fish get put in.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

It looks amazing! Nice work and nice stand- impressive!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

d00000d.... that is soooooooo cool!!!!


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

WOW :drooling: :thumb: :thumb:

I want one


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice! Once you get your fish sorted out you can concentrate on the bike lying on the floor in picture 1.
For starters, you've got to lose the chain guard... :wink:


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I might steal this idea one day, only it would be an in-wall...


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

it's beautiful. i've thought about doing something like this, but my two hesitations were

1. can most people really see clearly into the top tank and don't they have to squat to enjoy the bottom tank?

2. maintenance seems as though it would be annoying, especially for the top tank.

nonetheless, it looks amazing! great job.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Cholile,

1. I put the Killies in the top tank, for this reason. They are a top dwelling fish, so very visible. The Similis are at eye level. This tank is perfect for viewing them. Being a 4 ft tank, would like to add another species of some sort, but I'm told that my 6 Similis will overpopulate within no time. .  The bottom tank is getting fish as I catch and move them from a 55. I can reach the middle and top tanks with a kitchenchair, will buy the appropriate ladder soon...lol
The bottom tank is easily viewable. This wil also be my sewing room , so sitting across the room , in front of the tanks is incredible.
2. As far as maintenece goes. I didn't put any subsrate in the top tank. The killies don't need it. Just a sponge filter. 50% water change weekly and I'm good.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

It'll probably get expensive, but this is the plan I dreamed up:

3 tanks, pretty much as you have them, only perhaps with added depth.

Top tank: shell dwellers (though you make a good point that while the dimensions of the tank are suited for them, the height of the tank might make it difficult for people to see them)
Middle tank: demasoni and yellow labs
Bottom tank: all male peacocks

My plan is/was to have an overflow system of sorts that used a canister filter or a sump. What I mean is that I would have a hole drilled at the top of each tank. Then either the pump from the sump or the canister itself would pour water into the top tank. As the water level rose it would flow down a pipe via the hole drilled at the top corner of the tank into the second tank. Then, as water from the top tank flowed into the second tank it would drop down via the hole in that tank to the third tank. From the third tank it would either flow down the hole atop the tank into a sump and loop back into the system or it would just be drawn out by the canister. My hesitancy with the canister is that it might be challenging to get the flow exactly right, but with a pump and a sump gravity will take care of that as long as the holes are the right size.

I had given up on this, but your setup might have inspired me to try this at some point.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

These tanks were drilled and I filled them. Because of the different kind of fish and PH needed, I wanted all the tanks separate. Plus, I would have only been able to do a 55 instead of a 75 on the bottom, in order to have room for the plumbing.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

awesome setup! love the stand.


----------



## jbr230 (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow! very nice! i really like the scape of the middle tank. i hope you wont mind, but i just might copy it for my neighbor's 100g tank  as soon as i can find me some of those really nice rocks! yup, he's asked me to do his. thanks for the idea 

- jb


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks. I like the middle too. I tried to make them each a little different, while using the same rocks,background, and substrate. Also the Yellow in my middle plant compiments the GoldenWonder Killie in the top tank, and the Yellow Labs in the bottom. The fish are starting to settle in. I'll have to post more pics.


----------

